# Fosgate PR-7000 PowerPunch Amp First Production Fosgate Rockford 1973 Old School



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Fosgate PR-7000 PowerPunch Amp First Production Fosgate Rockford 1973 Old School On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fosgate-PR-7000-PowerPunch-Amp-First-Production-Fosgate-Rockford-1973-Old-School/173875292393?


----------

